# Hospital No. 126, Pripyat (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone) - Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Nov 30, 2016)

Hospital No. 126, Pripyat (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone) - Oct 2016

These were shot on my second time to The Chernobyl Exclusion Zone. I visited in October 2016 for a four day tour which took us to many places which one might not see on a normal tourist trail to the zone.

It was an amazing experience to see The Zone again and each day was packed, getting up at 06:30 to catch the 07:40 train from Slavutych to The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant Station, and back to our rented house in Slavutych (the town built to house those who lost their homes in Pripyat) at around 20:00/21:00.
-


Again, another whistle stop explore here. I covered this well in 2013 so rushed on to other sites in the 2 hour Time Slot, which covered a small district of Pripyat.

One point to note, is that on neither of my trips did I ever venture into the basement of this hospital for a very good reason:

Radiation on the ground and upper floors is relatively low but the basement is incredibly hot, adorned with the severely radioactive uniforms of the fire fighters and clothes of power station workers which were discarded in the basement, as this hospital is where casualties were rushed immediately after the disaster.

Many of these men died in this hospital and in Hospital No.6 in Moscow (A specialist in Acute Radiation Sickness), and their garments remain absolutely radioactive so the basement is not the place to be. 

Unfortunately incredibly stupid people have brought small items up which are in various areas of the hospital, and even the city, so should be avoided when seen.

The hospital closed in 1986 after the disaster and holds many beautiful shots, pure decay and all the beauty which comes with it.

I wish I had spent longer here, but there was a lot to see.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





Thanks again guys, was a quick stop off at this pretty large hospital!

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157675238896476


----------



## night crawler (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks a very grim place to see


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 30, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Looks a very grim place to see



Grim but fascinating!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 30, 2016)

Beautifully photographed 
This was one of my favourites in the zone


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

There's actually basement footage on YouTube. Certainly not a good idea to try!


----------

